# Oh-Dear Please read



## Ferret (Jul 17, 2002)

The sites crowded:
____________________________________________________
Warning: Too many connections in /http/admin/db_mysql.php on line 38



There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.
____________________________________________________
Do you know of this?


----------



## Zappo (Jul 17, 2002)

The only thing I know is that the Technical Staff must have received quite a lot of emails, 'cause I got a half dozen of those messages too.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 17, 2002)

Big deal.  I get these every so often.  You just hit refresh, or come back later.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Jul 17, 2002)

I've seen it about half a dozen times.  Usually a refresh or a minute's wait and I'm fine.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 17, 2002)

I've gotten a tremendous number of errors today at various times.

Something changing on the server?


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmmm... the jump to box is gone and avatars are off also. I'll assume they are aware of the problem and are working on it at this very moment. *hoping*


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Jul 17, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... the jump to box is gone and avatars are off also. I'll assume they are aware of the problem and are working on it at this very moment. *hoping* *




You are far too trusting.

They are obviously causing the problem for their own amusement.

FD


----------

